# Portable fogger



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey guys and gals...I just found a fun new toy. I used a hand held propane insect fogger (from home depot $60). We filled the tank with regular fog juice and pulled the trigger. WOW- perfect! It shot fog like a true 1000w fogger. I did a quick walk thru my woods and layed down a nice layer of fog. Think of the possibilites...fog on the go...spot fogging... roaming zombie fogman...whatever. In case your wondering, I used the homemade fogger cleaning solution (http://www.theatrefx.com/funfacts110.html) to blow out the bug poison that I normally use this fogger for. Check it out yourself-


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmmm... I may consider this for som eof the indie film SFX I get called for....I'll have to look into this further. Do you have a video?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

sorry sickie...I don't have any video. It is very simple to use...just fill up the tank (holds about 32oz.) light the propane gas and pump the trigger.

I do want to add that this type of fogger uses a PROPANE FLAME to heat an element that makes the fog. So it is extremely hot and has an open flame and should be used with caution and not used idiscriminately. It can easly burn people, costumes, and houses. Sober adults only!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We used to do this for a sound and light company I ran years ago. 

It gets very hot, and I wouldn't do it indoors unless you have a large area ( basketball court). But outside, go for it. 

We used bug foggers for years for outside events.


----------

